
Ask HN: How do I manage a large student dev group? - flaque
A friend and I just launched a developers club at our university. We have way more turnout than we expected (about 50 people) and have a lot of people who are quite interested in building things. My friend and I have independently built things in small groups, but have never really managed a large club like this.The current plan is to build an app to help solve a problem in our CS department. How do we manage all these people?<p>There&#x27;s wildly different skill levels. We have some people who have been programming since before they came out of the womb. Others have just finished their first CS 121 class.<p>What&#x27;s the correct strategy to break up tasks and keep people engaged in a group like this?
======
nnn1234
Hey Flaque, me and my team are working on something tangentially related.
Would love to talk to you about it. Can you send me your email id?

~~~
flaque
Sure, want to PM me on Twitter?
[https://twitter.com/flaqueEau](https://twitter.com/flaqueEau)

